# Bianchi Model 100T Professional Tuckable Holster



## WCDUB (Dec 21, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with the Bianchi Model 100T Professional Tuckable Holster?
I would use it for my Gen 4 Glock 30. 
I found a great deal.
Pros and cons,please.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

It doesn't look like there is reinforcement to keep the holster from closing up when the gun is drawn. Also there only seems to be a single clip to attach it to your belt. If I were you I would try to look at one and even try it on before buying it. I did see one on Amazon for under $19 so the price isn't too bad if you were to take a gamble on one.

GW


----------

